# Heres a review



## goats (Jul 9, 2008)

Biesse machinery is junk.The parts prices are out of hand and its almost as bad as Stiles machinery.There tech support is terrible they never call back and most of them don't know what there doing.This includes there whole line of machines.:furious:


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

That's a rant not a review. Sorry if you had a bad experience with that company but I, at least, require more than a PO attitude before I'll pass judgement on them.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree with you sween it is a rant.

I wouldn't want to be anywhere within 50 ft of him either. Anyone who refers to themsleves as the creator of the universe scares the heck out of me!


----------



## goats (Jul 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> I agree with you sween it is a rant.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be anywhere within 50 ft of him either. Anyone who refers to themsleves as the creator of the universe scares the heck out of me!


lol i forgot about that


----------



## goats (Jul 9, 2008)

sweensdv said:


> That's a rant not a review. Sorry if you had a bad experience with that company but I, at least, require more than a PO attitude before I'll pass judgement on them.


Well it wasnt really a rant and im a service tech.Im not going to get into what company im with though.I see and work on all brands of machines.But the truth is there parts are really over priced.They are really slow on returning calls.This is according to my customers and what they tell me.There software they use for the nesting is not a real user friendly software.I'm just stating facts from what i here from many people.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Not trying to rag on you goat, but reviews are assumed to be based on first hand experience and not hearsay. Even if you hear the same thing from 10 people it's still considered hearsay. A judge won't even allow a jury to hear it because it does not meet the criteria for evidence. 

I don't think we have an official policy saying you can't post a tool review (was this a _tool_ review?) based on hearsay, but I know that everyone who reads a review here automatically assumes it was based on personal experience. 

Had you not made this second post, I was under the impression you had owned 3 or 4 of this company's tools and they were all boat anchors. Others may now avoid this company like the plague, and possibly undeservedly.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Customer support ? Whats that ? Where do you find it ? :laughing: Nowdays your lucky if you can get a part on anything if the machine is discontinued.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Where did the creator stuff come from?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

John in Tennessee said:


> Where did the creator stuff come from?



I want to know this to. Did we miss something.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> I agree with you sween it is a rant.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be anywhere within 50 ft of him either. Anyone who refers to themsleves as the creator of the universe scares the heck out of me!


??????????????????

G


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

John in Tennessee said:


> Where did the creator stuff come from?


It sounds like he may have said this in a past post, just my guess. Red


----------

